# Building a Tenor Guitar



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Selecting the Plans*

Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. Blueprints for this guitar are available at Elderly Instruments. A tenor guitar is a small 4 string guitar tuned in 5ths like a violin or mandolin. Search YouTube for "tenor guitars" to see what one looks and sounds like. In this video I review two different plans for tenor guitars and select the wood for the back and sides.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Selecting the Plans*
> 
> Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. Blueprints for this guitar are available at Elderly Instruments. A tenor guitar is a small 4 string guitar tuned in 5ths like a violin or mandolin. Search YouTube for "tenor guitars" to see what one looks and sounds like. In this video I review two different plans for tenor guitars and select the wood for the back and sides.


Thank you for letting us follow your journey, Randy! I love being able to see musical instruments come to life - what a way to use skills and talent to provide for others skills and talent!


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Selecting the Plans*
> 
> Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. Blueprints for this guitar are available at Elderly Instruments. A tenor guitar is a small 4 string guitar tuned in 5ths like a violin or mandolin. Search YouTube for "tenor guitars" to see what one looks and sounds like. In this video I review two different plans for tenor guitars and select the wood for the back and sides.


Hi rhybeka -

Thanks for the comment and I hope you enjoy this series.

Randy


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Tenor Guitar - Part 2 - Making the Top/Back Template*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 2 see how the template for the guitar back and top is made.*


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Building a Tenor Guitar - Part 2 - Making the Top/Back Template*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 2 see how the template for the guitar back and top is made.*


Ooh, subscribed, Randall!!!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Building a Tenor Guitar - Part 2 - Making the Top/Back Template*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 2 see how the template for the guitar back and top is made.*


I like the way you have your drill press set up for sanding. And the dust collection too. Did you just cut half of a PVC Tee off to get that attachment?


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building a Tenor Guitar - Part 2 - Making the Top/Back Template*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 2 see how the template for the guitar back and top is made.*


Yes - I found one that my sanding drum fit into and cut a little less than 1/2 of it off. My dust collection fitting was a little loose in the tee fitting so I wrapped masking tape around the duct collection fitting until it fit snugly in the tee.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Tenor Guitar Part 3 - Making the Guitar Mold*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 3 you will see how to build the guitar mold.*


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

rlp said:


> *Building a Tenor Guitar Part 3 - Making the Guitar Mold*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 3 you will see how to build the guitar mold.*


Thanks for sharing this video, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Building a Tenor Guitar Part 3 - Making the Guitar Mold*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 3 you will see how to build the guitar mold.*


Hey Randy! Great blog. I've been thinking about makng a ukulele (which I play). I'm guessing I an follow the same basic techniques you are using to build your guitar! one of these days I'm going to tackle it. Thanks for taking the time to show us how its done! I'm excited for the next video!!


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building a Tenor Guitar Part 3 - Making the Guitar Mold*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 3 you will see how to build the guitar mold.*


Thanks for the comments. I would think many techniques in building the tenor guitar would be similar in building a uke. I've shot the next video - editing it this week. In it I cut the back and sides to rough dimensions - from a 3/4" rough sawn piece of walnut to some nice looking 0.080" thick back & sides.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Dimensioning the Tenor Guitar Back and Sides*

Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 4 you will see how the back and sides are dimensioned and brought to the final thickness - from a plank of roughsawn walnut to the 0.80" thick back and sides.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Dimensioning the Tenor Guitar Back and Sides*
> 
> Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 4 you will see how the back and sides are dimensioned and brought to the final thickness - from a plank of roughsawn walnut to the 0.80" thick back and sides.


I'm realing enjoying this video blog, Randy. Thanks for sharing. So far I think I've got the skill to do it….. We'll see once you get to the neck and fret work, etc if I've got what it takes. Haha. Thanks for taking the time to make this for us


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Dimensioning the Tenor Guitar Back and Sides*
> 
> Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 4 you will see how the back and sides are dimensioned and brought to the final thickness - from a plank of roughsawn walnut to the 0.80" thick back and sides.


Glad you're enjoying the blog. When you consider all it takes to build a guitar it can be overwhelming but like any big project when you break it down into individual steps it is doable. Thanks for following the build.

Randy


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Making the Spreader Clamps and Kerfed Linings*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 5 you will see how the spreader clamps for the guitar form and the kerfed linings are made.*


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Jointing and Gluing the Top and Back*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 6 I joint and glue the guitar top and back plates together.*


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Jointing and Gluing the Top and Back*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 6 I joint and glue the guitar top and back plates together.*


When you said that the top is .013", does that mean that it is .013" thicker than the finished thickness?


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Jointing and Gluing the Top and Back*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 6 I joint and glue the guitar top and back plates together.*


Yes - I left it slightly thicker to allow for final sanding - the final thickness for the top will be 3/32" or .09375".


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Making the Soundhole Rosette*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 7 see how to make a soundhole rosette of laminated walnut and curly maple.*


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Making the Soundhole Rosette*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 7 see how to make a soundhole rosette of laminated walnut and curly maple.*


Another way to cut rosettes like this is with an adjustable hole cutter for a drill press. The tip cuts a circle. You can reverse it and adjust the diameter to cut an inside circle. The result is a wood ring like the one you did. After you can sharp the other end of the cutter to a flat chisel (about a 45 degree angle), remove it and reinsert it up side down. It cuts a 1/4 inch swath in your guitar top to the depth you want. Readjust the diameter and cut another swath until you get a width that the rosette fits in. It really does a nice clean job with minimal effort.

Enjoying following your blog btw. I love how luthiers have multiple types of techniques to accomplish the same outcome.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Making the Soundhole Rosette*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 7 see how to make a soundhole rosette of laminated walnut and curly maple.*


If you had a 1/16" router bit you could have created the walnut portion in one piece, and used the 1/16" bit to create the groves for the maple inlay.

I too am enjoying your videos even though I have no intentions of building a guitar. (I'm a drummer)


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Making the Soundhole Rosette*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In Part 7 see how to make a soundhole rosette of laminated walnut and curly maple.*


Thanks - both are great ideas.

I have the hole cutter for my drill press, but I find it difficult to set it accurately. I use it mainly for cutting holes bigger than my hole saws. I haven't used it since I got my gauge blocks - they may be the answer for getting accurate set-ups with the hole cutter. I'll have to try it and see how it works.

I like the idea of inlaying maple in the ring instead of laminating - I would need to get the 1/16" bit. I think I'll try this on a future build.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Inlaying the Soundhole Rosette*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In part 8 see how the soundhole rosette is inlaid into the guitar top using a shop built router circle cutting jig.*


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Bending the Sides*

*Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


thank´s for taking the time to make the how to toturials and share it with us 

Dennis


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


Thanks Dennis, glad you've enjoyed the series.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


I have to ….. since my daughter started to learn to play guitar 
she had ask is it possiple to build one yourself….........LOL

so maybee one day …....I will have confidence enoff to try 
untill then I´ll follow you instrument builders in and out as I have time

just continue your good work there is others like me that just laying in the dust
not having the confidence to build a stringth instrument becourse its new to them
and is overwelhem with the fact that it has to make sound …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


How thick are those sides? It looks like a simple technique. I'm wondering how thick you can go with this (1/8 inch?), and from your experience, can this technique be applied to most wood species?

Do you have another post where you discuss the heat pipe setup?

Great stuff.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


Hi Marty -

The sides are about 3/32" thick. The thicker and wider the wood is, the more difficult it is to bend, and would take longer to get it heated through so it would be more prone to scorching.

As far as the wood species, any wood used in stringed instrument building is bendable - mahogany, maple, rosewood, walnut. I've not tried bending oak but I've read it bends easily. Curly maple is more difficult to bend because the wavy grain pattern tends to want to break easily. Some use a flexible metal backing strip when bending which gives more support and tends to hold the steam in the wood.

My setup is pretty simple - a 2 1/2" pipe nipple lag screwed to a 2" x 12" using a U shaped pipe clamp. The board is then securely clamped to my bench. The pipe nipple I think is 8" long - it needs to be long enough for the width of wood to be bent.

I would have preferred a 3" - 4" diameter pipe but 2 1/2" was the largest I could find at the time. The larger the diameter of the pipe, the easier it is to keep the wood in contact with the metal. The pipe diameter needs to be no larger than the smallest bend diameter you need to make.

By far my biggest challenge is keeping the pipe at the right temperature. Too cool and the wood won't bend and too hot it will scorch the wood.

I use a propane torch to heat the pipe. A torch that can vary the flame size would be best (I had one that was just off or on and I bought another that could be varied).

A friend suggested using a heat gun to heat the pipe instead of a torch; I don't know if it would get hot enough but I may try it some day.

I made a cradle for the torch by cutting a 1/2 circle the diameter of the torch tank in a 2" x 4". With this I can rotate the tank, and/or put pieces of plywood under the cradle to direct the flame where I want it to go. The more the flame is directed on the pipe surface, the hotter the pipe gets. I control the temp by directing the flame either on the pipe surface to directly down the center of the pipe or somewhere in-between. Be careful where you stand in relation to the open end of the pipe!

A good temperature is when water sprayed on the pipe dances and rolls off the surface. If it sits an sizzles, the pipe is not hot enough; if it vaporizes when sprayed on it is too hot.

Last of all I keep a fire extinguisher close by.

There are commercial electric bending irons available, such as this one from Stew Mac, but the are expensive.

There are also alot of bending tutorials on YouTube. Here is a link to free side bending instructions at Stew Mac.

Randy


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


Many thanks for taking the time to share all this. I'm looking forward to part 10.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Bending the Sides*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In Part 9 see how the sides are bent and fitted to the form to dry.*


Thanks Randy for the very detailed response. More than I had hoped for.

You've motivated me to give this I try, probably using a setup like what you've demonstrated here. I'll be using this technique for some small box work.

Thanks again!

Marty


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Gluing the Sides Together*

*Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


am really enjoying this series.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


Ben -

Glad you're enjoying the tenor guitar series. I can't wait to get it done so I can play it.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


I'm also enjoying your series.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


It's coming along just fine Randy. As a guitarist I have always wanted to build my own. You make it look easy.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


There are some very good instrument builders on Lumberjocks but this is a new experience for me. I am just taking it one step at a time and doing a lot of reading and research in between.

The 15 minute videos represent 1 to 2 days in real time so I do quite a bit of editing to get them down to 15 minutes (the current limit on YouTube) and still convey what I am doing. Thanks for watching.


----------



## WannaBBetter (Sep 23, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


I've just found this set of vidios I've put them all into favorites
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Gluing the Sides Together*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In part 10 see how the two sides of the guitar are glued together.*


WannaB -

I'm glad you happened to find the tenor guitar series & hope you enjoy it.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Gluing up a Laminated Neck Blank*

*Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how I glue up a laminated neck blank from mahogany, maple and walnut.*


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

rlp said:


> *Gluing up a Laminated Neck Blank*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how I glue up a laminated neck blank from mahogany, maple and walnut.*


Love watching this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Gluing up a Laminated Neck Blank*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how I glue up a laminated neck blank from mahogany, maple and walnut.*


I can't help it, I am so anxious to see the completed guitar. I know, I know, Rome wasn't built in a day! I look forward to each and every post. Suffice it to say, that I'll be chompin' at the bit until the next post. Thanks for posting this series Randy.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Gluing in the Kerfed Linings*

*Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how the kerfed linings are glued in and and sanded flush with the guitar sides.*


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

rlp said:


> *Gluing in the Kerfed Linings*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how the kerfed linings are glued in and and sanded flush with the guitar sides.*


Many thanks again for another episode Randy. I'm interested in the way you glued them in. I've never seen them glued in with the 'cut' side of the kerfing strips towards the guitar sides. But then I don't suppose I've seen too many! It might well be commonplace. Is there a reason for doing them that way?


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Gluing in the Kerfed Linings*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how the kerfed linings are glued in and and sanded flush with the guitar sides.*


Gluing the cut side of the lining to the guitar side (reverse kerfing) has not been commonly used but is an option.

Those who use it claim it results in a more rigid guitar side. It makes sense to me - the open kerfed side of the kerfed lining is what gives the lining its flexibility. If it is glued to the guitar side on the solid side of the lining, the kerfed side it still open and thus subject to some flexibility. If the kerfed side is glued to the guitar side, the kerfing no longer provides that flexibility. It is sort of like a torsion box with the unkerfed side of the lining providing one skin and the guitar side providing the other. I was curious about how it would work so I decided to try it.

Here is Stewart McDonald's description:
"We offer traditional angle-cut linings with kerfing that faces outward, and a newer radiused style with reverse kerfing. The reverse style can add more stiffness to the sides, and a smoother appearance inside the body."

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

rlp said:


> *Gluing in the Kerfed Linings*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a Tenor Guitar. In this episode see how the kerfed linings are glued in and and sanded flush with the guitar sides.*


Thanks for your full reply Randy; that makes a lot of sense!

Best wishes, Stewart


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Sizing the Internal Bracing*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the internal bracing pattern is laid out and the brace stock is reduced to size.*


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Sizing the Internal Bracing*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the internal bracing pattern is laid out and the brace stock is reduced to size.*


Another enjoyable video Randall.

On a totally different subject, your voice has always reminded me of somebody, and perhaps your intro music strengthens the association somehow. When I was watching this episode it clicked who your voice reminds me of - Tom Bodett, probably best known for his voicing of the Motel 6 radio commercials where he always ends with, "I'm Tom Bodett for Motel 6, and we'll leave the light on for ya." This is meant as a compliment BTW.

Anyway, thought you might get a kick out of that.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Sizing the Internal Bracing*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the internal bracing pattern is laid out and the brace stock is reduced to size.*


Hi Marty -

That is funny. I'm glad you're still enjoying the series.

Randy


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Shaping and Attaching the Back Bracing*

*Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the back bracing is shaped and glued to the back using a go-bar deck.*


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Shaping and Attaching the Back Bracing*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the back bracing is shaped and glued to the back using a go-bar deck.*


That's a really cool way to do a glue up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Shaping and Attaching the Back Bracing*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the back bracing is shaped and glued to the back using a go-bar deck.*


Thanks Randy, I am so much enjoying this blog.
I would be interrested in hearing what your wife says when she sees what you did to the old TV cabinet.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Shaping and Attaching the Back Bracing*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the back bracing is shaped and glued to the back using a go-bar deck.*


Never heard of a Gobar Deck. Interesting. Do you think dowels would be just as effective as strips?


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Shaping and Attaching the Back Bracing*
> 
> *Follow along as I build a tenor guitar. In this video see how the back bracing is shaped and glued to the back using a go-bar deck.*


Yes - I've seen dowels used, also fiberglass rods. I used wood strips because I had a bundle of laths on hand and I ripped them in thirds giving me 1/4" thick by ~1/2" wide strips. Much lower cost than dowels.

When my wife finds out about the TV cabinet I may let you know what she says


----------

